# Drain Cleaning Diaries



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

6" clay pipe with a blocked drain and 10 root intrusions. On site for 30 minutes. Took 15 minutes to clean the pipe while sitting on the bucket.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the interesting and informing videos you make. 
I wonder how long you think such a typical sewer clog would take if you had to go in to the basement and put a drop cloth down do a tiny bit of cleanup and the time talking to the customer? 

I ask because if it does take 0.5-1 hour less than a big drum machine. Then I would like to hear if you think that set up with camera not being charged extra but just earning itself by jobs taking less time would maybe be worth the investment. 

So with a basement scenario do you think the time saved over a drum machine would be enough to make a camera investment pay for it self by gaining time not by selling a camera inspection? For a small company that does not specialise in drain cleaning so not getting used daily.

I ask out of curiosity and because I would not mind if my current boss got a setup like that does not weigh so much. Our main service guy who does most of the drain and sewer calls has a bad back and I feel sorry for the guy when ever I hear that he has a sewer call and has to log around a heavy machine

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How much longer would it take in a basement? How long does it take to walk to the basement? No idea but that I can legitimately carry that machine with 2 fingers. Now that job was a real legit job....had no idea how it was going to turn out and it was really easy. But the video with the Trident? Yeah my machine failed on that one....but so did 2 other plumbers and one of them had 4018 jetter. I ended up getting the roots out with my cable machine. Couldn't sit on the bucket for that one lol and had to send the cable in 4 different times 115' to try different cutter heads. Took almost 2-1/2 hours but not tired or sore at all, not working on my knees etc. Just gotta think outside the box.

Going back....you asked about the camera....if I didn't use the camera I would've saved about 7k from buying a camera BUT......BUT......I would've missed doing the repairs. Since I don't do sewer replacements, the homeowner called me about that job and said they found someone to do the replacement for 13k. Would you spend 7k to make 13k once? What about making 13k twice? Three times? Point is the cameras cost the most but in the right hands, they are the tools that will bring in the most profit. Just gotta know the right way to use them


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> How much longer would it take in a basement? How long does it take to walk to the basement? No idea but that I can legitimately carry that machine with 2 fingers. Now that job was a real legit job....had no idea how it was going to turn out and it was really easy. But the video with the Trident? Yeah my machine failed on that one....but so did 2 other plumbers and one of them had 4018 jetter. I ended up getting the roots out with my cable machine. Couldn't sit on the bucket for that one lol and had to send the cable in 4 different times 115' to try different cutter heads. Took almost 2-1/2 hours but not tired or sore at all, not working on my knees etc. Just gotta think outside the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Going back....you asked about the camera....if I didn't use the camera I would've saved about 7k from buying a camera BUT......BUT......I would've missed doing the repairs. Since I don't do sewer replacements, the homeowner called me about that job and said they found someone to do the replacement for 13k. Would you spend 7k to make 13k once? What about making 13k twice? Three times? Point is the cameras cost the most but in the right hands, they are the tools that will bring in the most profit. Just gotta know the right way to use them


At first I was curious as to if it was.even possible to use.The flex shaft without the camera but I realise that a camera is both needed and as you state a.benefit. For getting sewer replacement.jobs. Well around here most plumbers don't do sewer replacements. There are excavating companies with a license that lets them replace from city to house but nothing inside. $13.000 yikes and that is in an are where the sewer is a foot or 2 down? Here I did a couple of sewer replacements with my first boss because in his area the excavating guys just wanted to dig the hole. I believe he charged something like $5000 and that also covered paying the excavator. Sewers are 7'+ underground here. A sewer replacement here can take between a half day and a full day for 1 excavator guy, 1 journeyman and 1 helper. If I could get $13000 for a replacement I would be doing that day and night.

Actually for that amount, why don't you? 
Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

If you're not running a camera before and after a jetting job or sewer cleaning then you don't know whether you cleaned the line properly. Without running a camera you're a clog popper not a drain cleaner. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

justme said:


> If you're not running a camera before and after a jetting job or sewer cleaning then you don't know whether you cleaned the line properly. Without running a camera you're a clog popper not a drain cleaner. Just my 2 cents.


What you say is true however the majority of people just want it draining again not to have it cleaned that comes with extra fees.

I'm a clog popper and that's fine with me! I'll clean it at an extra cost but so far only 2 have accepted it.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> justme said:
> 
> 
> > If you're not running a camera before and after a jetting job or sewer cleaning then you don't know whether you cleaned the line properly. Without running a camera you're a clog popper not a drain cleaner. Just my 2 cents.
> ...


 I just price the camera into the job. I don't put it as an option, I put it as a benefit if they have me do the job. I'd rather have the peace of mind knowing I did the job right and if they call me again it won't be to complain that it clogged again. 

A lot of them have had the line snaked multiple times before and never had a video inspection done. When they see how thorough I am they understand why I'm higher than a "clog popper" . I'm still less than the big guys with the snake and video, sometimes a bit over half their price.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I just price the camera into the job. I don't put it as an option, I put it as a benefit if they have me do the job. I'd rather have the peace of mind knowing I did the job right and if they call me again it won't be to complain that it clogged again.
> 
> A lot of them have had the line snaked multiple times before and never had a video inspection done. When they see how thorough I am they understand why I'm higher than a "clog popper" . I'm still less than the big guys with the snake and video, sometimes a bit over half their price.


If you can do it great great but I don't think it can work in every location. I don't know how I could price it in a way that I could include it. Most companies here charge an extra 250 to use the cam.

Let's say charging an extra 50$(included in the tool fee) That would mean being able to use it 100x if it cost 5K to buy or 200x if it cost 10K. I doubt it would survive that much without repairs or replacing it.

I have a lot of people not wanting to pay regular rate to unclog stuff so adding an extra 150-200$ to cover that tool might dwindle your clientelle to nil or almost nil. What do you think?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> V.A Hydro-ooter said:
> 
> 
> > I just price the camera into the job. I don't put it as an option, I put it as a benefit if they have me do the job. I'd rather have the peace of mind knowing I did the job right and if they call me again it won't be to complain that it clogged again.
> ...


 I don't look at it that way. I'd rather go after clientele that understand the value of my work. I'd rather make $500 on 1 job than $500 on 3 jobs. I only add an extra $150 to my jobs to make up for the camera. I used to make the camera optional. Since I stopped that my revenue has gone up and my close rate has remained the same. 

If I'm going out just for a video inspection then I usually charge close to 3 times that. I figure if I'm already there and have everything set up for snaking then the camera is only another half hour tops. Plus there's the chance of getting additional work from it. 

Unless you get a crap camera, or you don't know how to run a camera, you should be able to get several hundred uses before you need to service or replace it. I have well over 500 uses on my current Ridgid seesnake and it's still in good shape. I don't use it to push objects, push through clogs or run it past suspect looking joints. 

That comes out to less than $20 per use. If you take into account the tens of thousands in excavation work it's helped me get then it's a no brainier.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I don't look at it that way. I'd rather go after clientele that understand the value of my work. I'd rather make $500 on 1 job than $500 on 3 jobs. I only add an extra $150 to my jobs to make up for the camera. I used to make the camera optional. Since I stopped that my revenue has gone up and my close rate has remained the same.
> 
> If I'm going out just for a video inspection then I usually charge close to 3 times that. I figure if I'm already there and have everything set up for snaking then the camera is only another half hour tops. Plus there's the chance of getting additional work from it.
> 
> ...


My Ridgid Compact Seasnake has 1000's of inspections completed. Higher prices including camera is a SOLID business model.

Why oh why would you NOT want to know your effort's results? Use a camera!!


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Drain Cleaning with out a camera is just guessing, it’s definitely a must with the Jetter or flex shaft.

This 4” clay line had 10 feet of solid roots and was “draining fine”. The camera turned it into a dig/jet job.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Here is another line that was “poped” open and “draining”. Camera tells the No lie!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Tango said:


> What you say is true however the majority of people just want it draining again not to have it cleaned that comes with extra fees.
> 
> I'm a clog popper and that's fine with me! I'll clean it at an extra cost but so far only 2 have accepted it.


 Don't take what I said wrong, I'm not being demeaning. I get that some customers don't want to pay for the camera work but personally I don't ask it's just apart of our service to verify that we have done a good job and won't need to come back. The only time I charge for separate camera work is if we are looking for a separate issue within the sewer system other wise it is just built into our normal rates.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've never asked a chef if the price is lower if they use a different knife or omit an ingrediant. Never asked an auto mechanic if it's a lower price if they use hand tools only. Not going to have customers dictate my price by deciding what equipment I use or don't use.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I'll PM you guys about your local rate and I'll tell you mine with and without a camera to see if the price is a factor they gets you a customer or not.

Another thing since you guys are mostly flat rate, do you flat rate this too??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good video Ben. I enjoyed it. They need you to come out a couple of times a year to clear the roots away or pay you to replace that sewer with a nice new white PVC one. Or make spot repairs.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Good video Ben. I enjoyed it. They need you to come out a couple of times a year to clear the roots away or pay you to replace that sewer with a nice new white PVC one. Or make spot repairs.


Actually I my standard warranty is 2 years and most of the cleaning will last 3-5 years.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Actually I my standard warranty is 2 years and most of the cleaning will last 3-5 years.





You must not have any seasonal residences. Around her there are a bunch of places with roots I snake once every 6 months or once a year. When the house is vacant for a while there isn't any water seeping out the crack satiating the plants. The roots grow as the plant thinks the water table has just receded. Then they get back from their vaca house or back to their vaca house and a day later they call for me.


We have no guarantee on snaking. It clogs, we clear it, might happen again in a week or a decade, very hit or miss with many. If it is a bad root problem or a bad break I push them to have it fixed whether we do it or someone else does. Plenty of work to go around here so we aren't hard selling anything and thus the customers trust what we say. 



Several years ago most of my main lines were repeat customers. As time has gone on I have gotten repeat offenders to fix their schit. Word has spread of my reliability and thus most of my main line customers now are new and haven't used our company for plumbing before. This gets our foot in the door and in their mind so they call us for other stuff. Often when I am there I see other limed over or still leaking issues with the plumbing and I either fix them that day or come back with parts.








.


----------

